# Decal Help



## Turned Around (May 30, 2013)

So I finally got around to trying to decal a blank. First attemp, not too bad, still have some things to learn. One thing I had trouble with was the printing. I have an ink jet printer, so once it was on the blank, the red and blue parts came out clear-ish. Does a laser printer make solid colors or will I have the same problem? Or maybe there's another way to make the colors solid that I don't yet know about? This one looks kinda cool with it being semi clear, but other pictures wouldn't look so good.

I do know that I shoulD have gone a lot lower with the blank, then built it up with either CA or re-cast it to get the shape I wanted.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 30, 2013)

i think it looks great for a first go-around! Personally, i like the clear look that it has, that just opened up some ideas for me, especially over that Fiber!


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 30, 2013)

I like the look of the translucent over the weave.

As for printing, remember printers don't print white.  It expects white to be there so it prints accordingly.  It's very difficult to get true color representation on a clear medium and even harder to make it completely opaque.  Just my experience anyway.


----------



## Turned Around (May 30, 2013)

Like I said, for this one, it looks cool. 

I know they don't print white, but the solid colors (red/black/blue) can they become more of a solid, not a transparent look?

Another friend asked me to make one for him using the Lamborghini logo (his fastest car) but that logo os yellow and black. So I'm afraid that the yellow won't come out right if it's clear.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (May 30, 2013)

You would have to print on white decal paper and then seal the decal after printing to keep the deep dark looks.


----------



## Turned Around (May 30, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> You would have to print on white decal paper and then seal the decal after printing to keep the deep dark looks.


 
But then wouldn't I be stuck with white background on the entire thing?


----------



## MarkD (May 30, 2013)

Personally, I like this look. 
Nice bike too!


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (May 30, 2013)

no you cut out the decal with a razor blade/ exato knife and leaving only the part you want on the pen and allowing the background to show through where u want it to


----------



## Turned Around (May 30, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> no you cut out the decal with a razor blade/ exato knife and leaving only the part you want on the pen and allowing the background to show through where u want it to


 
Sounds exhausting to cut out all those small pieces. Might need to try it anyway.

So, as far as anybody knows, the type of printer doesn't have anything to do with the darkness of the colors?


----------



## MarkD (May 30, 2013)

I think the darkness of the colors ( or the opacity ) is defined by the source material.


----------



## dbledsoe (May 30, 2013)

I think the only way you will get completely opaque colors on a clear background is by silkscreening them. That's more trouble than cutting out the white decals.
You could engrave and color fill, but, again, that's using a sledgehammer as a flyswatter.

Be sure to apply a couple of coats of Modge Podge or clear acrylic spray to fix the image so it does not smear when you work with it. Let it dry. DAMHIKT

Silkscreen supply places sell inks for some printers that are more opaque than regular inks, but mostly it's black for making screen masks.


----------



## NittanyLion (May 30, 2013)

I've used both ink jet and laser printers.  I prefer the colors on the laser, however you should have the proper paper designed for laser printers.  It's harder to find, but I think it comes out closer to what you get on white paper.  That being said, yours looks pretty good to me.


----------



## PenExpert (Jun 3, 2013)

I concur with the laser printer. Is this something you plan to use frequently?


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 3, 2013)

I have no idea. this was was a "prototype" and I just gave it to a friend for free since it was all trial and error. he showed it to a few people, and i have many requests for more now. some ask for the clear look, some are asking for full color.


----------



## PenExpert (Jun 3, 2013)

Might I make a suggestion?


----------

